# kumho tires anyone?



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

I just ordered a set of these for my MKV. I hated the thread wear on the continentals that came with my Huffs and I can get a full set of tires for the price of two continentals








These new tires will go on my new chicago wheels some time this weekend if UPS can get my wheels here on time








whats your take on these tires? anyone have them>


----------



## justinr (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (Conejo GTI)*

my friend has a set on his miata.
he says they're nice, but he's already looking for a new set.


----------



## acd150 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (Conejo GTI)*

I have a friend that swears by these tires....... I think they feel pretty good -- for the price it is though to find anything better.


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (Conejo GTI)*

big pass. Have them on my 19's... trying to get far far away from them.... super noisey after only a few thousand miles on them!!!!! Best bang for the buck if you dont mind tire howl


----------



## JettaWgnVR6 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (acd150)*

My experience with Khumo on my '02 Jetta wagon was very nice for the first 5k miles...after that, howling tire noise drove me nuts. Alignment or re-balance did nothing to quiet them down. Ditched the Khumo's at 15k and went back to the quiet ride of Michelin.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ok at best kumhos are always super loud, i have the mx's 1 version up of these and there soooooo loud.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (JettaWgnVR6)*

tirerack survey results:
*Continentals*









*Kumhos*


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (Conejo GTI)*

Meh...like most Kuhmos except the Ecsta MX.
It's just a standard, all-season radial. About as good as your sears special.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i dont really trust the tirerack comments anymore a lot of them dont know crap and if you start reading and really going through you'll notice that the people that do know something usually give it a worse rating. people that give them great rating say that cause of the price.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i dont really trust the tirerack comments anymore a lot of them dont know crap and if you start reading and really going through you'll notice that the people that do know something usually give it a worse rating. people that give them great rating say that cause of the price.

2nd, and check out most of the grammar. A sad reminder that most people in the world are morons.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

I have them on my GTI. As long as you understand what the tire is, and more importantly is not, you won't be dissapointed.
They are a long wearing good every day tire, that performs better than a straight up all season tire.
They are not an ultimate grip, performance first tire.
For the price these are great as daily drivers. I have not had any issues with road noise, but only have about 2500 miles on them. They are squealy though when pushed.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

If a tire isn't worthy of being OEM I tend to avoid them. They are cheap for a reason


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (chois)*

I don't know what everyone is talking about.
I have the SPT summer tires on my car for about 5k miles now and I have no problem with them. They are not any louder or quieter than the stock conti that came with the car.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_
They are not an ultimate grip, performance first tire.


In other words great for an Accord, not so great if you demand performance out of your GTI


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (wuman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wuman82* »_I don't know what everyone is talking about.
I have the SPT summer tires on my car for about 5k miles now and I .

and i have ecsta mx on for 10-11k and no problems either but i know there not the best tires and mine ARE loud. no ones saying these are gonna rip apart as your driving down the freeway we're justing saying there OK tires not pilot sports


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

i have them and i think they are fine. the road noise is not so bad and the handling is pretty good. my only real issue has nothing to do with the quality - i've gotten like 10 nails in 2 of the tires over the last year. don't ask me how.


----------



## wuman82 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
and i have ecsta mx on for 10-11k and no problems either but i know there not the best tires and mine ARE loud. no ones saying these are gonna rip apart as your driving down the freeway we're justing saying there OK tires not pilot sports









I know they are not pilot sports and I'm not pretending they are pilot sports, but I don't drive my car 10/10th all the time and I'm sure Jay isn't going to either. These tires were def better than the all seasons that came with the car. For the price of a set of pilot sports, I can afford to change the kumhos every 10k miles.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
ano ones saying these are gonna rip apart as your driving down the freeway we're justing saying there OK tires not pilot sports









Precisely, I would trust Kumhos to be safe unlike some other brands, they just aren't the best performing tires. 
Way better than getting Nexen or Nankang or god forbid Wanli tires.


----------



## bgadds (Feb 17, 2007)

loved mine for 10,000 miles or so, then the howling began. so bad i trashed them at 15,000. couldn't stand the noise!


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

I have the ASX (high performance all seasons) on my car and I can't really complain about them. I've had them on for 6K miles now and they aren't any louder than the stockers were. They aren't the ultimate in grip, but they're predictable and seem safe to me.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_Meh...like most Kuhmos except the Ecsta MX.
It's just a standard, all-season radial. About as good as your sears special. 

Um, no. It's not an all-season at all. They're Z-rated summer only tires. I've had them on two sets of wheels and they handle pretty well. I have no idea what people are whining about in regards to noise, neither set was very noisy at all. 
You want howling? Buy some KDW2s. It's like driving a school bus right off the bat, and they're only getting louder.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i dont really trust the tirerack comments anymore a lot of them dont know crap and if you start reading and really going through you'll notice that the people that do know something usually give it a worse rating. people that give them great rating say that cause of the price.


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
2nd, and check out most of the grammar. A sad reminder that most people in the world are morons. 


I can't believe I just heard a person of the general public just say this, you guys rule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if I had a dollar for every time someone rated a summer tire badly because it sucks in the snow...







Or you get the people that say something like the General or SPT are such an awesome tire *for the money* which is true, but that doesn't mean the tire should receive 9's across the board. 



_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 10:24 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

stop it your making me blush


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

awwww


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Um, no. It's not an all-season at all. They're Z-rated summer only tires. I've had them on two sets of wheels and they handle pretty well. I have no idea what people are whining about in regards to noise, neither set was very noisy at all. 
You want howling? Buy some KDW2s. It's like driving a school bus right off the bat, and they're only getting louder.









You're right, it's not an all-season tire...I was thinking of the ASX. 
Still not going to match the grip of the big boys. I'll stick with Eagle F1's, I love that tire. 
I really have trouble taking a tire company seriously when they make a "colored smoke" tire. 


_Modified by silverA4quattro at 1:38 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
You're right, it's not an all-season tire...I was thinking of the ASX. 
Still not going to match the grip of the big boys. I'll stick with Eagle F1's, I love that tire. 
I really have trouble taking a tire company seriously when they make a "colored smoke" tire. 

_Modified by silverA4quattro at 1:38 PM 8-7-2007_

They also make a 30" tire, and a 20 series tire (375/20R21)


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (wuman82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wuman82* »_I don't know what everyone is talking about.
I have the SPT summer tires on my car for about 5k miles now and I have no problem with them. They are not any louder or quieter than the stock conti that came with the car.

bah! I have SPT's and my howling started around 5k and has gotten progressively worse. about 12k on them now and getting to the point where I have to replace them... tread life is still good but it is so loud at certain speeds it is annoying..I expect some noise from a larger tire(19's) but its beyond tolerable


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
In other words great for an Accord, not so great if you demand performance out of your GTI

Wait a minute - you think the GTI demands an ultimate grip, no compromises performance tire? I expect you commute on the Hoosier R6, or maybe the Toyo RA1 because it will last a few thousand instead of a few hundred miles. Dude, we are driving sporty hatchbacks, economy cars that are also fun to drive. Some may feel better using the cool autocross tire, others may use them enough to justify them, and either way you will still replace tires 3 times for every set I use. The performance gain in day to day driving is negligible - only measurable in competition, and even then driving skill has more impact - yet the comfort, noise and life are lower performing.
In other words this tire is great for someone that knows how they use their car every day, wants better peroformance than stock and wants to spend money elsewhere.
I chose these tires because they were cheap, better than what I had, and left more $$ left over for me to buy true performance tires (Hoosiers) and other sundry items for my race car.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

How often are folks rotating the SPTs, and is there a corelation between this schedule and road noise. The comments here have me thinking I will rotate every 3k vs. 5k with these.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_How often are folks rotating the SPTs, and is there a corelation between this schedule and road noise. The comments here have me thinking I will rotate every 3k vs. 5k with these.

You can't really rotate too much (to a point of course) I rotate my Fuzions every 3.5 -4k and they have been great.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
You can't really rotate too much (to a point of course) I rotate my Fuzions every 3.5 -4k and they have been great. 

I think the Fuzion ZRi is one of the most underestimated tires on the market...the Fuzion ZRi is what the orig poster should be looking at


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
I think the Fuzion ZRi is one of the most underestimated tires on the market...the Fuzion ZRi is what the orig poster should be looking at

Bridgestone FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
Bridgestone FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Word, backed by Bridgestone. Decent tires.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_If a tire isn't worthy of being OEM I tend to avoid them. They are cheap for a reason

Hahahahaha


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (Conejo GTI)*

I think Contis are getting a bad rap. My A3 came with them and I wasn't expecting much based on reviews, but they have proven to be great 3-Season tires, even commuting on wet, grooved pavement. But below 40 degrees they get very scary, and god forbid they see a snowflake. At 15K, I'm halfway down the tread. I think I understand why the Contis are are so many hi-perf import cars, the stick better than most, last longer than most, are quieter than most, and cost less than Michelins. 
Kumhos are the best 10,000 mile tire made, except maybe Falkens. 
I run Kumho V710s on my AX car, and Falkens to and from the track. My wife's car runs BStone RE-050s, so we have a lot of tire discussions in our house. Our conclusion: What money buys in a tire is durability over time.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (panzrwagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzrwagn* »_Our conclusion: What money buys in a tire is durability over time. 


I agree partially but money buys a lot more than durability in a tire. Money also buys design and finesse.
If you take your A3 and compare the ride, noise, etc between your Contis and the RE050, you will feel and hear a huge difference...and I just replaced the older RE050 and the newer RE050 Pole Position on my BMW 530 and there's even a noticeable tread pattern and handling difference between those


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Hahahahaha
























What are you, 12?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (caj1)*

Oh I see I'm 12 because you think only OEM tyres are good enough for your car!








Nice comeback though!








P.S. anyone remember the Goodyear RSAs that came stock(OEM) on their cars for 1999, 2000, 2001, boy were those great tyres!


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Uh.. Tires.
You type like Madonna speaks, fakie British.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (panzrwagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzrwagn* »_I think Contis are getting a bad rap. My A3 came with them and I wasn't expecting much based on reviews, but they have proven to be great 3-Season tires, even commuting on wet, grooved pavement. But below 40 degrees they get very scary, and god forbid they see a snowflake. At 15K, I'm halfway down the tread. I think I understand why the Contis are are so many hi-perf import cars, the stick better than most, last longer than most, are quieter than most, and cost less than Michelins. 
Kumhos are the best 10,000 mile tire made, except maybe Falkens. 
I run Kumho V710s on my AX car, and Falkens to and from the track. My wife's car runs BStone RE-050s, so we have a lot of tire discussions in our house. Our conclusion: What money buys in a tire is durability over time. 


I installed the AS contis from my GTI on the Passat. They are much more comfortable and quiet than the SP9000 that were on that car before. They actually fit the car quite well....that and it is easier to get them to break loose in corners w/ the 4mo


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
I agree partially but money buys a lot more than durability in a tire. Money also buys design and finesse.


What people don't realize is that tires are designed for different weight/power class of vehicle. If you have an AMG with 450 bhp and RWD, a Kumho or Falken tire is going to have a tough time. If you buck up and pay for a RE050A PP, PS2, Sport Maxx whatever, that tire is designed for that type of vehicle and will be able to handle the abuse. You get better balance control, and the tire holds its shape better compared to something in the "economy" class. 


_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 9:17 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: kumho tires anyone? (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
You get better balance control, and the tire holds its shape better compared to something in the "economy" class. 
_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 9:17 AM 8-8-2007_

I agree and that's why I pay more and get the best tires. It's better to forego coffee at FourBucks once or twice a week and put that money in savings. Tires are one of the most important things you can put on a car.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Oh I see I'm 12 because you think only OEM tyres are good enough for your car!








Nice comeback though!










No, because your response would be right at home in 3rd grade.
You're welcome to disagree with my thoughts. I could care less.


----------



## jasonsbora (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (caj1)*

I just bought these exact same tires last week for my 20" rims so far so good but hearing after 5,000 miles they get louder has me worried. I do know that these tires are suppose to grip more as they wear down, something i havent heard of before but maybe thats why they get louder as more miles are put on them.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I have the SPT's for about 30,000 miles now. THe noise is easily tolerable. If I wanted a quiet tire, I wouldn't buy a Ultra-High Performance Summer Tire. I would be looking at a Grand Touring summer tire instead.
I would buy these again, but I'm going to sacriface some grip for and get the ASX next year, (so I can delay putting on my mushy feeling snow tires)


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_Uh.. Tires.
You type like Madonna speaks, fakie British.










No?!??! fake Canadian I guess!







I also spell colour, neighbour, centre, metre etc....fake as well!








Did you know that US are the only "English" speaking country in the world that pronounces Z as ZEE not the correct pronunciation of ZED......just thought you'd find it interesting!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
No, because your response would be right at home in 3rd grade.



You were 12 years old in 3rd grade !


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Did you know that US are the only "English" speaking country in the world that pronounces Z as ZEE not the correct pronunciation of ZED...... 

Who cares??? I can see this has relevance to Kumho tYres.........


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nvr2Fst)*

I've had several sets of Kumhos and except for the 712s they have all been good!


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Turned a few dozen laps at Gingerman raceway on Kumho SPTs yesterday. They actually performed better than I expected.
They do howl and make a lot of noise, but had plenty of grip for a street tire. Now if only this car had an lsd...
Re the tires/tyres sidebar - just busting yer chops as you are now living in AZ, AND I always thought that Canuks used tires. Either way not meant as a serious comment.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














.


----------

